# Big trees fast?



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

How can I get tall trees in my lawn by next Halloween? I want a small forest this year. Thanks.


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

This is one of the fastest growing trees you can get here in the states.

Royal Purple Empress Tree
However, do not order it from this company.
It took them 3 trys to get me a tree and it was still only about 6 inches tall.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

HappyCthulhu said:


> This is one of the fastest growing trees you can get here in the states.
> 
> Royal Purple Empress Tree
> However, do not order it from this company.
> It took them 3 trys to get me a tree and it was still only about 6 inches tall.


Wow. Great! Thanks! Do you have or know of someone with this tree. Are the purple flowers gone by Halloween? Thanks.


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

I am currently growing this tree, but it's still to early to see what it's going to do.
It is supposed to grow about 12 feet per year up to about 80 feet.
It also is a little invasive and puts out a ton of seeds.
Mine started about 6 inches tall and has doubled in height in the last 3 months.


----------

